# Jersey to wear over body armor



## slobaugh (Mar 25, 2012)

I recently broke down and bought body armor (Troy Lee Designs Rincon), and I would like to get a long-sleeved jersey or two (and maybe a short-sleeved one as well) that will fit over it without looking like I am wearing a giant hockey jersey. The added bulk of the armor is bad enough without draping a tent over it.

I was looking online at a Fox Attack jersey, but it is hard to tell whether it will fit over armor. Does anyone have experience with it, or with other good quality jerseys that may fit the bill? Thanks.

Steve


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

3/4 jerseys fit with elbow/shoulder pads much better than t-shirt jerseys. if you want to be specific then take measurements with armor on and go from their.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

SamL3227 said:


> 3/4 jerseys fit with elbow/shoulder pads much better than t-shirt jerseys. if you want to be specific then take measurements with armor on and go from their.


^^this.

Most online retailers have size charts for comparison. FWIW the Royal Racing stuff fits pretty well over stuff like that. It's designed with downhillers/freeriders in mind.


----------



## slobaugh (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. I was looking at some 3/4 sleeve jerseys, wondering if they would fit better. I will try to see if online sizing charts can give me some guidance, and I will also check out Royal Racing. I guess I can always return something that doesn't fit.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

slobaugh said:


> I guess I can always return something that doesn't fit.


Exactly. Most online retailers are pretty understanding when it comes to that. It never hurts to verify their return policy before placing an order, though.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Rockgardn makes a killer 3/4 - the Summit.
And a second on the Royal - I just got a 2012 SP247 (Red/Black) Great venting and nice and light material, and I love the style.

Dakine also makes some nice stuff, but in my experience it tends to to have a bit slimmer fit. Fox is well - Fox: some great, some kife.

For cooler days, Azonic jersey, vented, but the material is a bit heavier than my other long-sleeves - can't remember the model.

*Just remember to find something as cool as possible. Armor gets hot in summer fast,* (especially with a jersey on overtop and possible hydration pack)

IME it is more dangerous riding over-heating in armor than cool without. The heat slows your reflexes and impares your judgement. I have both a pressure-suit and a TLD Shock-doctor, and I can only wear them in quite cool temps. I learned the hard way that riding when overheated is a bad thing. So until I can find something I can wear in the summer, it is elbows, legs and FF for me.

Good Luck

michael


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

MX jerseys work well for me...almost any of them..I look for the ones that dont look like rainbow brite threw up on them..the plainer the better...I like shift, tld, thor..I even have a few oakleys even tho they werent made for MX..I think they work well...but the MX ones arent as fitted and seem to have more room for movement.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I have had really good luck with Azonic DH Jerseys over armor. Thin, light, and cheap (pricepoint.com or other web shops often have them on sale for less than $20.). I usually am between a medium and a large, but with the Azonic DH stuff I go large and the armor fits well. 

Consider a v-neck if you want to run a neck brace. They are easier to stretch around and you don't have to cut the jersey.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 22, 2009)

fox 360 jerseys are pretty loose/baggy so they'll go perfect over armor


----------



## slobaugh (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the great suggestions, guys. I've got some fun browsing to do, and then I'll exercise my wallet. The Rockgardn and Royal Racing options sound promising.



mykel said:


> Fox is well - Fox: some great, some kife.


Kife...I had to look up that one.



mykel said:


> *Just remember to find something as cool as possible. Armor gets hot in summer fast,* (especially with a jersey on overtop and possible hydration pack)
> 
> IME it is more dangerous riding over-heating in armor than cool without. The heat slows your reflexes and impares your judgement. I have both a pressure-suit and a TLD Shock-doctor, and I can only wear them in quite cool temps. I learned the hard way that riding when overheated is a bad thing. So until I can find something I can wear in the summer, it is elbows, legs and FF for me.
> 
> ...


Very good point on the heat issue. I rode last weekend in 60 degree weather, and even with just soft knee pads and a hydration pack, I was warm at times--the body armor never came out of my pack. I can only imagine what it will be like as temperatures and humidity rise. I am definitely going to get the coolest jerseys I can find.

And, hmmm, FF...I keep wondering if I should make that move, too.

Steve


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I bought a Fox MX XXL to fit over my Fox Titan body armor, works great, I wear a Fox or Thor XL under the armor...its hot stuff over 50 f....


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

slobaugh said:


> And, hmmm, FF...I keep wondering if I should make that move, too.


Yes, you should. If you think you need body armor, then you need a FF helmet too.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

From my experience most downhill type jerseys are technically MX jerseys so they run large to accommodate body armor. I'm 5'10 and 165lbs, normally wear medium or large for most clothing but I had to wear a small when I was trying jerseys on. If I were to wear body armor I would have to get a medium.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Go one size up. I second the Royal racing stuff.


----------



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

any of these fox vented jerseys are great for $30...
well vented mesh.
Motorcycle Superstore - Search


----------



## slobaugh (Mar 25, 2012)

pastajet said:


> Go one size up. I second the Royal racing stuff.


I ended up getting a Fox covert jersey and a Royal Racing jersey. Both are great, but I really like the Royal Racing jersey. It was especially nice for $22 on closeout from pricepoint. Thanks for all the suggestions!

Steve


----------

